# pfeil cabinetmakers bench chisels



## helluvawreck

They're a beautiful set of chisels. I don't have any Pfiel chisels but I have a good number of their carving tools and I think very highly of them. Thanks for the review.


----------



## mikema

I don't think you can go wrong with Pfeil. I have the complete bench chisel set (11 chisels) and have not regretted it one bit. I have recently started practicing making hand cut dovetails, and these chisels have performed extremely well!


----------

